# where can i get cheap Vermiculite and whats the best one to buy ???



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

as above really i heard the course one is the best any hhelp much appreciated :blush::notworthy:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

b&q sell it


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you ill pop there tomorrow :flrt:


----------

